# Cordless Drill Auger



## gunhog2 (Dec 27, 2011)

The internet is wonderful thing, sometimes. I have spent hours on this sight and others look for the best combo. I know I need a 18volt drill , but why a milwaukee fuel for $300. Can I buy a different brand? The K Drill looks good, but so does the Nils. I have been using a 8" auger for years ( I'm 68 ) for flashers and tip-ups, and would like to try with an 8" auger. I don't need to drill 20 holes a day, maybe 10. Alright before I start spending money, you guy set me straight.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a brushless 18v Hitachi. I use it more for other things than I do for ice. Didn't use it at all this year. Drilled by hand with the Lazer the few times I got out. Screwing a hole in the ice is rough duty for a cheap drill.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

You can use a different drill. I believe they recommend a drill that has a rating 750 ft. Pounds of torque. I recently bought the 8" k-drill, I already had the Milwaukee fuel and that Combe together is extremely smooth. I can cut an 8" hole with one hand if I want. It is really light weight but also very well made. If your in the market for one I would highly recommend it. Nothing against the Nils I just have never used it, I'm sure it's very good too from what I've read.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought the Rigid drill because they offer lifetime replacement on drill and batteries. It works fine with my lazer.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

I do 8" all day with clam plate and my Milwaukee. Whatever make, brush less keeps the heat reduction and a hammer drill has the stronger gearing. Others have posted success with rigid.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Fishsmith85 said:


> You can use a different drill. I believe they recommend a drill that has a rating 750 ft. Pounds of torque. I recently bought the 8" k-drill, I already had the Milwaukee fuel and that Combe together is extremely smooth. I can cut an 8" hole with one hand if I want. It is really light weight but also very well made. If your in the market for one I would highly recommend it. Nothing against the Nils I just have never used it, I'm sure it's very good too from what I've read.


Not to quibble, but it is actually INCH pounds, lol! The latest Milwaukee's are up to a whopping 1200 inch pounds.

Big fan of the Milwaukee 18v fuel system. I work heavy civil and cordless tools to me were no more than a novelty, not so the 18 volt fuel.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I ran a cheap Ryobi with the Lithium 4 amp/hr battery with a Mora 6" auger with no problems getting 20+ holes in 15" of ice on one battery.









For xmas I got the Milwaukee Fuel and paired it with a $42 Mora 8". Here is a short video I made of it.


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

The Milwaukee is the way to go, but I couldn't afford it so I went with a ryobi brushless hammer drill from Home Depot. 4 a/h battery for $149. Right now it shows half battery and I've drilled 35 holes through 8-10" of ice with my 6" nils over the last couple days.


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> I have a brushless 18v Hitachi. I use it more for other things than I do for ice. Didn't use it at all this year. Drilled by hand with the Lazer the few times I got out. Screwing a hole in the ice is rough duty for a cheap drill.


I have the same Hitachi and love it for ice fishing.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

Ion X


----------



## gunhog2 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys shopping is done. I went with the 8" K-drill and the Ridgid gen5x. I hope there will be safe ice when they show up. I haven't ice fished in 3 years because of a bad right shoulder and I live on a small lake north of Clarkston. I will let you know how the combo works out. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Bought a Fuel thru Home Depot's website as the store didn't have it packaged with an extra battery and charger. Clam plate and a new 6" Mora. All new items last winter. Went out twice. Not at all so far this season. After using this setup for ALOT cheaper than an Ion, I'll never consider a gas or propane. NO NOISE.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Dewalt works awesome. you can use any drill


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

K-drill with the Milwaukee!
Truly is the sh*t!
Own the lazer pro gas and Ion. The K-drill is the only thing that goes out every time!


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

got the Milwaukee 18 volt with 5ah batteries today at home depot 299.00...guy there gave me 100.00 bucks off for opening a commercial charge, even though i dont have a business.clam plate will be here in 2 days....plan on drilling holes o plenty.at simcoe next week..... thx for all the good info


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

gunhog2 said:


> The internet is wonderful thing, sometimes. I have spent hours on this sight and others look for the best combo. I know I need a 18volt drill , but why a milwaukee fuel for $300. Can I buy a different brand? The K Drill looks good, but so does the Nils. I have been using a 8" auger for years ( I'm 68 ) for flashers and tip-ups, and would like to try with an 8" auger. I don't need to drill 20 holes a day, maybe 10. Alright before I start spending money, you guy set me straight.


Don't worry about volts. It's torque that matters. And I would recommend at least a 4 amp/hour battery. Any of the large hammer drills from any of the normal construction grade manufacturers will do well. ( makita, dewalt, Milwaukee or even ridged) however if you plan on using a drill I would probably step down to a 7" auger. If just pan- fishing I would use a 5" auger. Smaller the auger, the faster it runs and the more holes you can drill. It's kinda amazing how fast and quiet this setup can be. Will never use anything else unless we get 2 ft. Of ice.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

gunhog2 said:


> The internet is wonderful thing, sometimes. I have spent hours on this sight and others look for the best combo. I know I need a 18volt drill , but why a milwaukee fuel for $300. Can I buy a different brand? The K Drill looks good, but so does the Nils. I have been using a 8" auger for years ( I'm 68 ) for flashers and tip-ups, and would like to try with an 8" auger. I don't need to drill 20 holes a day, maybe 10. Alright before I start spending money, you guy set me straight.


the k drill comes with free life time sharpening the nils replacement blades are over 80 bucks for 8 inch..that adds up fast


----------

